# Finally



## stuarth44 (Sep 10, 2020)

after one year of owning the lathe I finally
Found what every control would do levers eccetera it was driving me crazy finally I had to write in French to Google and everything became clear
Tomorrow I will make a video on the controls for this fine lathe


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 10, 2020)

What is it?


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 10, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> What is it?


the red thing is a former for a pipe bender, just boring it to fit my 2 inch hyd. ram at my work station see stuarth43 youtube if you want


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 10, 2020)

Ah, yeah, I figured that but I was referring to the lathe as I presumed that was what you posted about?


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 10, 2020)

__





						Cazeneuve Lathes - Part 1
					

Machine Tool Archive, lathes.co.uk, Tony Griffiths



					www.lathes.co.uk
				



cazenueve hb575 swing x 2000mm


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 10, 2020)

WOW! Very nice.


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 10, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> WOW! Very nice.


yes, it is accurate too, had a heavy Dean Smith Grace 25 years back but the ways were worn, paid too much for this one but what the hell, life is but brief


----------

